# Springfield XDM 9mm



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

I was lucky enough to get one of these as a wedding gift from my wife last weekend......with the honeymoon and all I haven't gotten to put a round through it!! Anyone have this gun or have first hand experience......just curious guys.....This gun looks bad arse I hope it shoots as good as it looks!!


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I looked/shot one, but ended up getting a 1911 instead. It shoots really good, but I can find .45 ammo easier than 9mm.


----------



## fire_chair (Dec 20, 2004)

I love mine. I've put at least 1500 rounds of the cheapest ammo I could find through it and haven't had a hint of a problem. No mis-fires, jams, stove pipes, or anything unwanted.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ive got the .40 cal version and like posted above can find nothing wrong with it all. Accurate as all get out as well.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

My boss has the XD .45 and it's a great pistol. Very accurate and the trigger is decent.


----------



## travis12 (May 21, 2004)

Received my 9mm conversion barrel for my XDM .40 works great and it is ported. The XDM .40 is a great gun to shoot.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

What's a conversion barrel?


----------



## Mellow Jr. (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL


----------



## travis12 (May 21, 2004)

ZenDaddy said:


> What's a conversion barrel?


I converted the gun from shooting .40 Cal now it will shoot 9MM by changing the barrel.

http://www.efkfiredragon.com/products.php?cat=34


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I really like my XDM-9 Hundreds of trouble free rounds through it.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Travis,

Is all you have to do to shoot 9mm in your 40 is get a 9mm bbl, and then use 9mm magazines?? Does everything fit?? Or is there something else you need to do. And did you use a Springfield bbl, or did you get it somewhere else??

THE JAMMER



travis12 said:


> I converted the gun from shooting .40 Cal now it will shoot 9MM by changing the barrel.
> 
> http://www.efkfiredragon.com/products.php?cat=34


----------



## travis12 (May 21, 2004)

You have to get a conversion barrel from http://www.efkfiredragon.com/products.php?cat=34*
XDM9PBC* XD (M) 9MM Conversion $184.99 
the conversion barrel has a thicker wall to fit the .40 cal slide. The standard 9mm springfield barrel will not fit right. The standard 40 mags will work you could have feed problems they recommend the 9MM mags. I have used mine with the 40 cal mags and it works if I hold the gun light sometimes I get stove pipes but i believe that is caused buy the stock #19 spring also I went with the ported barrel. I have lighter springs and guide on order that should fix that issue. I put 200 rounds though the new barrel and only had 4 or 5 stove pipes. I also did not clean the gun sense the last time I went to the range I shot at least 200 rounds of 40 cal so the gun was a little dirty. I have polished the feed ramp and the chamber and will have a after market guide and two lighter springs #16 and #14 next time I go to the range.



THE JAMMER said:


> Travis,
> 
> Is all you have to do to shoot 9mm in your 40 is get a 9mm bbl, and then use 9mm magazines?? Does everything fit?? Or is there something else you need to do. And did you use a Springfield bbl, or did you get it somewhere else??
> 
> THE JAMMER


----------

